# ATV sticker



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I bought an ATV sticker yesterday and today I went out and it was laying on the floor. I cleaned the area where it was to go over the old sticker but for some reason it did not stick. What can I do to get a replacement


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I would make sure everything is warm and dry and try some 3m spray adhesive.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

I am not sure they will give you a replacement. You may have to contact a CO. Did you get your sticker from an ATV dealer or from a place that sells hunting licenses? The ones made like a deer license stick better than the fancy looking dealer ones.

Just a reminder that you will need an ORV license and an ORV Trail Pass if you will be riding the trails.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

You should be able to take it back to the point of purchase and have it voided out. I just put 3 on last weekend, no issues with mine sticking.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

The place you bought it at will exchange it for a new one. Had it happen before. Clean the spot good and if it's cold I will heat up the plastic first


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Jimbo 09 said:


> The place you bought it at will exchange it for a new one. Had it happen before. Clean the spot good and if it's cold I will heat up the plastic first


I will try that and if they won't take it back I bought some double face tape


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Scout 2 said:


> I will try that and if they won't take it back I bought some double face tape


I think you could receive a ticket for using double stick tape if you got stopped by a CO. They may think that you are swapping the sticker between vehicles.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Problem solved it is on and not coming off. If you ever have this happen know that you are SOL unless you want to buy another one, which I was not about to


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

What did you end up doing? I had to super glue mine halfway through last year. They need to make the stickers better


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Jimbo 09 said:


> What did you end up doing? I had to super glue mine halfway through last year. They need to make the stickers better


 2 sided tape and trimmed it so you could not even see that it had been taped on. When you buy these stickers they do not know what you are putting them on as they are sold to a person whose name is on the driver lic not a machine


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

If the plastic is not smooth it has trouble holding. I just cut out a thin piece of aluminum a little bigger then the sticker, pop riveted it to the machine and now have a clean, smooth surface to place sticker. Machine sees some extreme environments year round and never lost one since using this method.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> If the plastic is not smooth it has trouble holding. I just cut out a thin piece of aluminum a little bigger then the sticker, pop riveted it to the machine and now have a clean, smooth surface to place sticker. Machine sees some extreme environments year round and never lost one since using this method.


I'm a coyote trapper and quickly saw that I was going to have a similar problem with my last two stickers coming off so I just trimmed them out with Gorilla duct tape. Problem solved!


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

This was put over last years sticker. Your thumb would not even stick to the corner when removing the backer


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Scout 2 said:


> This was put over last years sticker. Your thumb would not even stick to the corner when removing the backer


Which sticker type did you have?


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

MossyHorns said:


> Which sticker type did you have?


The 26.00 one for the road use


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Scout 2 said:


> I bought an ATV sticker yesterday and today I went out and it was laying on the floor. I cleaned the area where it was to go over the old sticker but for some reason it did not stick. What can I do to get a replacement


Does it not say right on the placard to not put over the old sticker?


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Scout 2 said:


> The 26.00 one for the road use


Was it the type the dealer sells or the type that is like a hunting/fishing license? I always buy mine at Meijer. I pull the old one off and stick a new one on and it will stay there even when using a pressure washer.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

MossyHorns said:


> Was it the type the dealer sells or the type that is like a hunting/fishing license? I always buy mine at Meijer. I pull the old one off and stick a new one on and it will stay there even when using a pressure washer.


That's where I always get mine but for the last two, neither would I trust to stay stuck on.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Does it not say right on the placard to not put over the old sticker?


I did not see that but I have several old one on top of one another from other years


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

MossyHorns said:


> Was it the type the dealer sells or the type that is like a hunting/fishing license? I always buy mine at Meijer. I pull the old one off and stick a new one on and it will stay there even when using a pressure washer.


Came from a license dealer. I bought it at the same time I bought my fishing lic


----------

